# Who owns a Husky in here?



## HuskyChaos (May 11, 2014)

I'm pretty new on this forum, just wondering how many fellow Husky owners there are in here.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

I am sure you will find Husky owners here.
I have got three:
Keera - 12.5 years old
Matylda - 10 years old
Zach - 6 years old


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

there are a few


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Me! I have two


----------

